# Is Diarrhea a sign of labor?



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, I went out to the barn to visit my very pregnant doe has had some diarrhea. It's not pure liquid, but it's not the normal pellets either.

Is this a sign that she is close to labor, or did I maybe give her too many handfuls of sweet feed yesterday? I always give her a little treat of sweet feed when I visit her, because I am in her face all the time checking on her. I also took her on a long walk yesterday, so she got forage and plenty of hay yesterday too.

She has loose minerals available and the only change that I have made is that I started her on Tums the day before yesterday.

I read that I can give her some water with molasses and cider vinegar to help keep her electrolytes up.

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

How many diarrheal stools has she had since you noticed it?  If is's only 1 or 2, I wouldn't be too worried about it, like with people, that few won't matter.  Are you sure it's stool and not mucus?  Colored mucus would be a sign of labor, but not sure about diarrhea.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 21, 2013)

Diarrhea is not a sign of labor.  If she just started with the diarrhea, it could be something she ate and her body is flushing it out.  If she was here, I would give her some Probios to see if that would help settle her tummy and watch her for a day or so.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 21, 2013)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Diarrhea is not a sign of labor.  If she just started with the diarrhea, it could be something she ate and her body is flushing it out.  If she was here, I would give her some Probios to see if that would help settle her tummy and watch her for a day or so.


X2


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.  Her diarrhea seems to be gone now. I think I may have given her too many treats yesterday. Thanks for all the tips. No babies yet....


----------

